# Tren advice: 10 weeks at 400 mgs or 20 weeks of 200mgs?



## jshel12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tren advice: 10 weeks at 400 mgs or 20 weeks of 200mgs?

     I've done many cycles in past. Recovery not an issue, I'm 31 and on 200 -300 mgs of self administered TRT. Low bodyfat, do 7-12 25 minute cardio sessions a week, and have a decent diet except for a few meals a week. Lately I've been cruising on 300 mgs of test E.  I don't really do heavy cycles anymore and have a few bottles of tren E. I was initially thinking of running 300 mgs of test E and add in 400 mgs of tren E a week for 10 weeks. But was wondering if anyone runs tren for long periods of time out there. I know 20 weeks is really long for tren, but it would just be at 200 mgs a week with 300 mgs of test and nothing else. I don't compete or anything, just looking to stay very lean and add steady muscle. And just want a light, low toxic cycle.  Is 20 weeks too long even at low dose? Or just go with my original plan of 300 mgs of test and 400 mgs of tren. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## rutman (Jan 28, 2014)

10 weeks @ 400mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripped103 (Jan 28, 2014)

alot of people run tren with there HRT at 100mgs a week and they stay vascular  throughout then when they blast they up the dosage .
so yes you'd notice a diff with 200mgs a week and no its not to long


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

rutman said:


> 10 weeks @ 400mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



^^^^this

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 28, 2014)

10 weeks max . I find for me 8 weeks is max before my weenie will only get half hard even while using caber.   But the good news is a nice short blas, a little break and you can blast again.   

 haha 20 weeks and you wont even know your penis exists.


----------



## jbranken (Jan 29, 2014)

10-12 weeks at 400mg is a good cycle


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

hey brotha id hit the 400mg ten weeks i love tren! do u have orals to kick start it? it may take 3 weeks to feel the tren e as it builds up.


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 29, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hey brotha id hit the 400mg ten weeks i love tren! do u have orals to kick start it? it may take 3 weeks to feel the tren e as it builds up.



No, I don't use orals anymore. I have slight kidney issues so I try and lay off orals to tax my organs less. I used to, but now I just cruise at 300 mgs test E and add in tren once a year.  I always liked test, tren, and winny myself.


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Never had issues with libido, do you guys think I caber with 400 mgs of tren even with the test.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude i love prami iver caber plus caber has bodily issues research that stuff bro. prami also helps me sleep when taken at night anf has gh boost prop

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 30, 2014)

20 weeks at 400 serious


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would say a lower dose for longer. Preference only


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 30, 2014)

5 weeks at 2 grams


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> 5 weeks at 2 grams



Bamf


----------



## effinrob (Jan 30, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> 5 weeks at 2 grams



This


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 31, 2014)

i really dont understand the people that talk about sex problems while on tren.i have a sex problem while on tren all right i have to have sex with every girl i see and my dick stays hard about 19-20 hours of the day. i dont use caber or prami i end up in titty bars and buying escorts i can not control my self at all.i will sale everything i own to have money for girls bar etc. i am in no way that way while off of tren. dose tren do this to anybody else?


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess your similiar to me. I never had libido issues, but I see alot of talk about it, thats why I asked about having something on hand just in case it ever arrises.  Thats also why I brought up 20 weeks at a lower dose, I didn't think my prolactin levels would elevate that much at 200 mgs a week and would not have to worry about it.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 31, 2014)

lol im horny but witjout prami i xant finish hahaha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 31, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i really dont understand the people that talk about sex problems while on tren.i have a sex problem while on tren all right i have to have sex with every girl i see and my dick stays hard about 19-20 hours of the day. i dont use caber or prami i end up in titty bars and buying escorts i can not control my self at all.i will sale everything i own to have money for girls bar etc. i am in no way that way while off of tren. dose tren do this to anybody else?



I am the same way but who's to know whether it was the test or the tren? I can't fuck enough on cycle period. Get leg cramps because I just wanna plow and never quit. Def. not normal. Ha


----------



## stankyleg (Feb 2, 2014)

This thread is awesome. I love hearing different takes on tren. I found one on another forum called "laws of trenbolone." It's awesome. Google it. Same forum has a great low dose tren thread.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

tren is sick and the bestt

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

